# Do you like to suck on lemons?



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

I like to suck on lemons for the taste and I'm an ESTP. What is your type and do you like to suck on lemons?


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

I like it sometimes. I've heard that it can be bad for your teeth, because of the acid.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Hahaha. Yes, I love it. Limes are too much for me, however. INFP


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

While I'm able to, I certainly don't like to. It's not that it's too strong or too sour for me, but the after taste is so revolting. Its acidity just makes my teeth feel weaker and unconformable. If that didn't happen, I wouldn't mind doing so more often.

INFP


----------



## Stramela (Jan 18, 2016)

I get migraines from citrus fruit 
So no


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Lemons are a recognized poison and therefore are banned in Florida.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

What kind of melons?


----------



## RubiksCubix (Oct 29, 2014)

I eat the damn things like oranges. Love em!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Lemons taste good but I'd rather eat them than suck on them. Lemons are rough on tooth enamel.
esfp


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't buy citrons (so i don't do it), but if i had a citron. Definitely yes. It's very tasty. I love it. I also eat sometimes. As a child, i always ate the external surface (= don't know word for it) of the lemon.

INFP


----------



## Stramela (Jan 18, 2016)

Lakigigar said:


> I don't buy citrons (so i don't do it), but if i had a citron. Definitely yes. It's very tasty. I love it. I also eat sometimes. As a child, i always ate the external surface (= don't know word for it) of the lemon.
> 
> INFP


I think it is called a rind :kitteh:


----------



## NoWonder (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes, i'm an intj


----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

Yesterday i woke up and sucked on a lemon


----------



## Confidential (Jan 31, 2016)

A Temperamental Flutist said:


> I like to suck on lemons for the taste and I'm an ESTP. What is your type and do you like to suck on lemons?


ENFP!  

Yes I love lemons & I love to suck on them. My sister is an INFP and she likes it too. 

:tongue: I also love super sour airhead & sour candy like that.


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

I love sucking on some fine melons.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

No, I peel them and eat them like oranges, sucking on the slices in my mouth and chewing them, just as I consume all other foods. Sour is great.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

ParetoCaretheStare said:


> No, I peel them and eat them like oranges, sucking on the slices in my mouth and chewing them, just as I consume all other foods. Sour is great.


So you peel them and pull the pieces apart with your fingers? For some reason it never occurred to me to eat a lemon that way.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

nburns said:


> So you peel them and pull the pieces apart with your fingers? For some reason it never occurred to me to eat a lemon that way.



Yes. I find it to be quite refreshing for the hands and the hair. I also sometimes like to wash dishes with half a lemon, or pour some of the juice into loads of laundry for more cleaning power. Lemons can actually replace a lot of bleach and ammonia cleaning products, especially harmful aerosol spray cans, which are the causes of global warming.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

ParetoCaretheStare said:


> Yes. I find it to be quite refreshing for the hands and the hair. I also sometimes like to wash dishes with half a lemon, or pour some of the juice into loads of laundry for more cleaning power. Lemons can actually replace a lot of bleach and ammonia cleaning products, especially harmful aerosol spray cans, which are the causes of global warming.


Lemon juice would not replace bleach or ammonia, however, you could use it in the bathroom to get rid of soap scum and mineral deposits. Each kind of cleaner has its place.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

nburns said:


> Lemon juice would not replace bleach or ammonia, however, you could use it in the bathroom to get rid of soap scum and mineral deposits. Each kind of cleaner has its place.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds shiny


----------

